# help with inline duct fan



## woOzer (Aug 10, 2007)

*ok im using the inline fan as my extractor and i need to wire this thing but it has three wires. a black, white, and green. im using an a normal a/c adapter. how would i go about it? cause i dont really want to burn out the fan or burn down my house. any and all help will be appreciated. thanks.*




*woOzer*


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Did I miss something ? What you mention of the inline fan sounds normal, and the wiring is set up for 120v a/c. Usually black is hot, white is common, and green is ground, what are you using a a/c adapter for ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## woOzer (Aug 11, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Did I miss something ? What you mention of the inline fan sounds normal, and the wiring is set up for 120v a/c. Usually black is hot, white is common, and green is ground, what are you using a a/c adapter for ?
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna




ok. im still lost. im electrically challenged. sorry. so what do i use to wire it up and plug it in? like a regular power cord or something? please help


----------



## Growdude (Aug 11, 2007)

woOzer said:
			
		

> ok. im still lost. im electrically challenged. sorry. so what do i use to wire it up and plug it in? like a regular power cord or something? please help


 
Yes, wire it like KK said and plug it into 110 v.
sounds like you dont need the ac adapter.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 11, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Yes, wire it like KK said and plug it into 110 v.
> sounds like you dont need the ac adapter.


 
*ok. so its the black wire to the black wire and the white wire to the white wire, but which one do i hook up the green wire to? thats my question. the cord i have only has black and white. i need to know what to do with the green wire on the fan.*



*woOzer*


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey there my friend, 
    Now your thinking good. The green wire is a ground. You really don't have to worry about the green wire, however it does set you up for a potential situation. Please allow me to explain. You see the ground wire will usually protect you from electric shock IF there is a short or say water on a garage floor. You would still get a good zap. What the heck is that stupid green wire good for ?
  An intentionally grounded wire that completes a circuit should a neutral wire fail. Typically a green wire. Electrical current takes the shortest, most direct path to ground. In your electrical circuits, the *black wire (hot)* supplies power and the *white wire (neutral)* carries the current back. If the neutral wire was somehow broken or interrupted, YOU would be electricity's shortest path back to the earth, so the ground wire is like an insurance policy to carry the current back so you don't get shocked in case the neutral wire fails. The circuit breakers today are desighned to trip open if there is a surge like you just got grounded and are getting zapped. The breaker trips in a couple of milliseconds. This turns off the electrical so you don't remain energized. Hopefully you don't die. Use a different cord if you have too.
   Just start where your wall plugins are and see if they are setup for a ground, if they are the old plugs they will have only two holes for the plug.
newer ones have three. If yours have three Great !!! stick with the ground wire and don't take any foolish chances. Your life with using electricity should not be a crap shoot. That kind of gamble is silly and goofy don't do it.
If you still feel any hesitation or out of sorts with this problem then go to your library and ask for a book on electrical wiring to help you better understand it. Look here though as I am sre you can find that info here.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 11, 2007)

It's always good practice to use a three pronged (grounded) cord and receptacle if your appliance (fan, light, etc.) has a green wire coming out of it.

It would be best if the circuit was also on a ground fault circuit interrupter outlet (GFCI). This protects you even more from a shock.

Good luck.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow ,
  See that just proves that two heads are smarter than one, LOL PotBelly is absolutly correct, and I doft my cap to him. Certainly utilizing a ground fault interrupter is advantageous and can save your bacon, as well as keep things from going up in smoke. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Growdude (Aug 12, 2007)

If you cant hook up a GFI outlet (ground fault interupter), or a 3 prong outlet, you can ground your fan by putting that green wire on a cold water pipe.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 12, 2007)

woOzer said:
			
		

> *ok im using the inline fan as my extractor and i need to wire this thing but it has three wires. a black, white, and green. im using an a normal a/c adapter. how would i go about it? cause i dont really want to burn out the fan or burn down my house. any and all help will be appreciated. thanks.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Take some Pix of all of what ur doing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We need to see!


----------



## woOzer (Aug 12, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Take some Pix of all of what ur doing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We need to see!




ok these guys answered my question. im going with a 3 prong plug. i dont feel safe just leaving a wire just there especially if its the ground. thanks KK, FH, GD, and PB.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey your more than welcome WoOzer,
  I hope that we were of some help to you, I like your decision, and would love to see what you are up too. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

